# Looking for a thread (with an ebay auction of an Alpina in it)



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

A few months ago, there was a thread with a link to an ebay auction of a red Alpina E28 or E21. It was a Euro spec car in the US, and has Hans Stuck's signature on the driver side sun visor.

I searched and searched but couldn't find the thread again. Can anyone please point me in the right direction? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here you go 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108689


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Danke!


----------

